# STETA Fall RIde PIcs!!!



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here;s the pics and a couple videos from our first ride as a club. WE had a great day. There were somewhere around 65 machines there. 

STETA FALL RIDE 2010 GALLERY


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Great Pics!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you guys rock


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great stuff!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the trailer burn out is classic


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice... Looks like a blast...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks like a good time


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i wouldnt of thought you northerns could have fun riding but it looks to be awesome there....


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> i wouldnt of thought you northerns could have fun riding but it looks to be awesome there....


HAHA :fart::slap::nutkick: 

Thanks guys! (minus Brandon) :rev1:

I'll have more videos of the pit soon.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is on Marty one day them kitties will meet the swamp and clay of the south, where the real mudding is.......:rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> It is on Marty one day them kitties will meet the swamp and clay of the south, where the real mudding is.......:rockn:


Clay?? You ain't got any clay in FL. :flames:


----------

